# Clip - Titan Grinder Jam Rave Roasters



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here ya go , if you have three and a bit minutes and nothing better to do then have a gander at this

I hope it captures some of the fun we had on the day...

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a gander at what boots


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't see anything


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Says Permission Denied for me


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good boots, only know Geordieboy from the faces though

That lever pulling looked hard work though, loved the shot of the roaster, big sexy machine!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

try now guys

i could see it on mac and tapatalk

i tried linking it a different way see if that helps


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can't see anything


Now ?..............


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Working well for me on the Mac.

Nicely done - thanks Boots


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Working fine on both tablet and Windows laptop, and my android phone.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks dam good, shame i was working as i live so close!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Getting nothing on the ipad


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Working on windows for me!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Working on windows for me!


Same here.

13 Char.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also works via tapatalk on phone.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

All good on Android for me - although I'm still feeling a bit disturbed by sight of Coffeechap over such a prolonged period. Not sure if I'll sleep tonight









Great video BTW bootsy


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Good work boots! Looked like a fun day


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice one booty it all worked fine on the IPad via tapa talk.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, working OK now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Yeah, working OK now


It's a good pic of you sat with a drink while we look on expectantly for you to deliver you opinion .....


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a good pic of you sat with a drink while we look on expectantly for you to deliver you opinion .....


I think that was the rank shot


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not working on iOS for me


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Not working on my android


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Not working on iOS for me


Working on my ipad and my android phone thro tapa

I'll post a second link below on first post and see if that works


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Not working ios for me either...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent bit of AV Boots


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got home - frayed nerves from horrendous log jam on the M6 - where else. Really enjoyed the clip Boots - looked like a great day.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great clip Boots! Thanks for sharing. All works fine on the Mac


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice vid - another great boots production


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I need to get to the next event, looks like a good day.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Great job! Many thanks for the effort. Speaking of which, the HG1 looks surprisingly hard work.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Great job! Many thanks for the effort. Speaking of which, the HG1 looks surprisingly hard work.


Actually once you've had a few goes , and get a technique it's relatively easy, it's not so much the grinding as once you get the momentum its a breeze, it's more of getting your weight on the machine to stop it skating around your work surface......very nice piece of kit ,

PS I am not totally sure if the one on the day belonged to Callum , if so thank you for bringing it , letting others loose on it, and also like CC for your help,advice and total unselfishness on the day.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh yeah great work mr B


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Oh yeah great work mr B


Ive blown your cover now....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Great job! Many thanks for the effort. Speaking of which, the HG1 looks surprisingly hard work.


Depends on the bean and particularly degree of roast - lighter roasts are more effort.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ive blown your cover now....


Not good Mr boots Not Good...............Beware Chinese waitress bearing fortune cookie.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks great! My favourite bit is CoffeeChap pulling a pint on the L1 at the end. It was such a good day.


----------

